# spanish are running at bob sykes pier !!!



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

got there just befor sun down (( should have got there earlier )) and threw a spoon out a couple of times and caught this 21" spanish. I do believe that if i would have been an hour earlier i could have caught more......lol... i'll keep telling myself that..

but needless to say, they are there


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice catch my man!!! I'll be there soon enough.thanks for the update!


----------

